# .224 bullets



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Has anyone run across any 50 grain (or so) FMJ bulk 224 bullets ?????
I cant find any anywhere !!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

midwayusa, midsouth, etc..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would try Midway first it seems as though Midsouth hits you a bit more on shipping, dont get me wrong I order from Midsouth and they are good people to deal with its just that it seems like the shipping is a bit higher when buying from them, Im not sure what things are like today but a month or so ago all the FMJ bulk stuff(anything cheap to load in ARs) was hard to find, Im going to be ordering some bullets more than likely in the next few days for a new 222 that I just bought if I run accross any bulk stuff I will post back here.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Tried Midway, on backorder which they will at least take,but no date on delivery. Tried Cabela's no luck, tried PatsReloading - 6-8 week delivery, tried Cheaperthandirt.com, no luck, tried Precision reloading same story there and a couple other places. If you want fancy bullets at about $0.25 each or so you can find them. I want plain old full metal jacket Winchester or Remington bulk bullets that should cost no more than about $80.00/1000. No such luck. They aren't available at any price. 

Maybe war production has them scarce, I know loaded ammo is through the roof and I guess people are hoarding them. Plus with the price of commodities/metals things are scarce. I'm not really in any hurry to get them just looking to reload a little this winter.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Natchezz might be a place to try...also AR15.com has a classified section for loading supplies that you might want to take a look at.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Ammo is getting scarce. I was at Fin Feather Fur today and you couldn't buy a box of 223 for under $20.00. .......................Rich


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway currently has Hornady 55gr FMJ BTs on sale for [email protected], check out the monthly sales section.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Midway currently has Hornady 55gr FMJ BTs on sale for [email protected], check out the monthly sales section.



I just went there to check this out... "Out of stock: Backorder OK".


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im not surprised that stuff is going fast..they had it in stock 5 minutes before I made that post though(or it showed instock) Im having a hard time finding 50 grainers for my 222.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got some .224 55gr. FMJ I'd bought as .30 sabots for an SKS many years ago. Never got them to shoot well and just dug them out the other day to use the bullets to work up loads for the .223. The plastic sabots are going in the trash. Didn't realize they'd be so hard to find. The Cabela's catalog has many listed. Are they telling you they are out of stock also? Got some gun shows coming up. Guess I'll be looking for bullets and stock up a couple boxes if I find any.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent ordered anything from Cabelas, not sure if you could go to there website and have it show out of stock or not, I was in my local Gander lastnight after powder and what I seen on brass and bullets was nothing short of insanity!!!!! [email protected] for 220 Swift brass, [email protected] 100 for Nosler 50gr BTs, I bought a couple pounds of powder as they are the only game around for the powder I wanted but I wasnt crazy about it.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Went to the Cabela's web site last night and put some things on "My Wish List", and they DO tell you when something is out of stock. I can see a specific store being out of stock, but when the retail catalog for the company is out of stock, you know something's up. They do have some good bullets in stock. You may have to buy them by 250 or 500 instead of 100 though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just bought 500 50gr Nosler Ballistic Tips this morning from Natchezz shooters supply in TN, thats a descent place to do business with if you already havent.


----------

